# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Implementing an https version of Excelforum

## Pepe Le Mokko

As http is not secure because traffic is unencrypted, would it not be wise to protect the members' exchanged data and implement https, which is the bare minimum for Internet security?

After all, there is a good chance that some of us use the same username and password for other sites than EF , and http does not guarantee one is "talking" to the true application serve .

https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere/deploying-https

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

bumpbumpbump

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Nobody seems to care about security, so I'll close this suggestion.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hey Pepe,




> Nobody seems to care about security, so I'll close this suggestion.



Looks like they might have done it?  :Smilie: 
HaTeaTeaPee.JPG http://imgur.com/8krGzgh 
Possibly in doing so they may have shut out some people using Internet Explorer 8 ?    
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...st-for-me.html 
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Regarding the Links generally to ExcelForum, just a passing observation...

Over the last Month or so I have noticed a small change in trying to click on a link to ExcelForum in some cases ( In the example I give here it is a link pasted in a Microsoft Office WORD document )
Previously a simple click was all that was needed and the relevant ExcelForum Page opened. 
I get this pop up warning now
LinkSecurityIssue1.jpg http://imgur.com/FnJ9h9M 
It says something about not being able to identify the web site, ....
If I chose *Yes* to continue, then I get this pop up, after which I do not get any further and the ExcelForum page does not open.
LinkSecurityIssue1.jpg http://imgur.com/PSflfN2 

I doubt this has too much significance, other than ExcelForum have , as often , have got some internal setting not quite right. Or it is related to their new unusual way of organising links to the site : (   https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4581916 )

Anyway, it’s just another little unique characteristic of ExcelForum.
I have not seen it happen when clicking on links in the same way to anywhere else, ( other than may be once or twice randomly in the past )

 Probably most people will not notice this one , or like, me find straight away a way around it. The workaround here is interesting. In the first pop up you just click *No* which means you do not want to continue...   and then the thing works and ExcelForum opens !! Possibly the *No* here means that you do not want to continue getting/ asking for some security certificate. I have no idea if that is wise. Probably not, never mind.. Lol...  :Smilie: 

Alan

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Hey Pepe,
> 
> Looks like they might have done it? 
> HaTeaTeaPee.JPG http://imgur.com/8krGzgh 
> Possibly in doing so they may have shut out some people using Internet Explorer 8 ?    
> https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...st-for-me.html 
> Alan



Hi
thanks for following this thread.
Alas, FF says that some elements ( like pictures) are not secure on this page.
I checked a page with https://www.whynopadlock.com/index.html and it returned 14 insecure elements.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

See screenshot

Why No Padlock    Why is my SSL web page insecure  Find the culprit .png

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .. FF says that some elements ( like pictures) are not secure on this page.....checked a page with ... it returned 14 insecure elements.



Hi Pepe
It is weird and a shame  that ExcelForum has a few settings mixed up or messed up
They seem to have the worst combination: Security issues, and then also a firewall that blocks wrong things. Yesterday when I was trying to help someone upload an animated Avatar, ...Sucuri kept randomly chucking a spanner in the works and blocking occasionally an upload.. Sucuri is a frequent cause of frustration here.. 
Things are definitely a bit better since the server change. 
Shame they can’t sort the final issues out. Especially the one causing the site to be blocked at places where many regulars have / had their most access possibilities. ....And I feel for _“Abdul in the desert with his XP Internet Explorer 8 Laptop_” ...  :Frown: 
Alan
 :Smilie: 

( P.s. I suppose we should be relieved that the move to HaTeaTeaPeeEs went without problems here  .. if it did.. I never noticed the change... At some other Forums and Blog sites, I know the change caused problems with a lot of old comments and posts vanishing...maybe it happened here but no one noticed yet )

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

It's all very amateurish if you ask me. ( that's why I stay away of it as much as possible)

BTW for the FF users the HTTPS Everywhere module is very helpful

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

A Canadian forum where I moderate has implemented full https within 48 hrs of my asking it. XLforum still stays unsecure and members are at risk

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Doesn't excelforum have the full https now?
IsThisFullhttps.JPG    http://imgur.com/rY96Rl0

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Nope picture links are still insecure

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

This is a duplicate post - sorry

----------

